# How to stop cassette blinds from rattling



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

We have the new blinds that fold back into a cassette on the side passenger doors. How do you stop that from rattling during a journey? Any ideas? 

Colin


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We had a similar problem on a previous Motorhome,once you had put the blinds back they rattled all the time when you were on the move!
I got some velcro and made a strip that could be fastened around the cassette and that held the blinds more securely and stopped the noise.
It had to pulled fairly tight so that the blind was held securely inside the cassette but it did the job.
Hope this helps,if you need a bit more info send me a pm.
Cheers,
Val


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning Ricec

We solved this problem in our 11 year old AS by buying JUMBO sized Washing Line Pegs from Lakeland.

We clip one on each end to hold the clattering bits together. 

Very simple, very cheap, no damage in use, quick to implement and undo, not the least unsightly on site ... and best of all No Noise en Route


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Blinds*

We had the same problem. I bought some small rubber wedges from homebase and when on the move we pull down the flyscreens so they are closed and attached to the blind, then insert a wedge each side between the frame and the metal parts of the screen and blind. 30 seconds, job done no rattles.


----------

